# New wheels new paint



## 200sxve (Feb 19, 2003)

[


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

Very sweet car!! Great Job


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

those wheels are ginormous, they look great! Almost look like breyton magic wheels. Are they 19's?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

nice looking ride...what size are those wheels? Did you lower your car?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

ur ride looks amazing... and those rims look like 19's but im sure they're 18's. and the drop is perfect! what suspension are you running?


----------



## 200sxve (Feb 19, 2003)

*Rim size*

They are 18'' ADR Senso rapped in 215/35 Nitto 450's


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

What about the drop?

Car looks really good. You should get clear corners also.


----------



## 200sxve (Feb 19, 2003)

*The drop*

I have ground control coilovers and tokico shocks and struts.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Wow, very nice. As was said, the rims and the drop look "hella" sweet, and the paint is very shiny and flawless. I think the white b14's have some competition from the dark side


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

DAMN those are HUGE wheels. Nice....


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> * I think the white b14's have some competition from the dark side  *


YOU DAMN SKIPPY!!! Nice looking BLACK 200!!! This ain't gonna turn into a good against evil type of thing is it?


----------



## 2000gsr (May 1, 2003)

do u really got a s20ve ...?


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Slick ride bro :thumbup:.


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *the rims and the drop look "hella" sweet*


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

yeah, I'd like to know if you have a ve also


----------



## 200sxve (Feb 19, 2003)

no I don't have an sr20ve was just thinking about getting the swap at the time I registered.


----------



## 200sxve (Feb 19, 2003)

*Need help*

I had some one paint my wheels black on the net and I want your opinion on weather I should go black or keep them silver.

http://pic3.picturetrail.com/VOL13/1067477/2002826/24541476.jpg


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

go black only if you plan to stay black for your car color, gives it a more stealth look!!!!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Go silver if you want to match your headlights.
I'd say stick with the black and paint your headlights.

Seth


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

its a tossup but i'd say go for black


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Well,
> Go silver if you want to match your headlights.
> I'd say stick with the black and paint your headlights.
> 
> Seth *


DITTO!


----------



## BoiWiDNrg (Mar 26, 2003)

Go with black, but keep your lips silver.

Samson


----------



## 200sxve (Feb 19, 2003)

nice ride dude, rims are tight as already stated nice clear coat i like it since it is not so cluttered with logos, writings, or to many colors.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

whats the ride like on the gc coilover and tokico shock/strut setup? how much it cost ya?


----------

